# Lyft & Uber app at same time



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you have the Uber Driver app & the Lyft app in Drive "on" at the same time?

In other words, can you be on duty for both at the sane time? I assume that when you get a request from one , you need to go into the other app & go offline.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes. Operate just as you assume in your comment.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

It would be interesting to see if you could run both side by side on a split screen android tablet when the app comes out.


----------

